# My new EP "Limited Visions" is out today



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

justinsears.bandcamp.com

This is my first solo effort, and I'm excited to have seen it through.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!

I've just listened to all the tracks and especially like the second and third. 

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thank you very much, Dave!

The next one is in the works.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dig it. Sounds a little Jerry Cantrell - ish.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> Dig it. Sounds a little Jerry Cantrell - ish.


As someone who never got into AIC, that's cool.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds really good. Hope you're shopping it around for movie soundtracks, cuz I want to hear it in some bad-ass flicks! (#1 especially)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I love the name of your group: "Justin's Ears."

Congrats JS! Sounds great!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

very heavy groove. I like it. who played the instruments with you? Congratulations. well done!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice work! Really good quality sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> I love the name of your group: "Justin's Ears."
> 
> Congrats JS! Sounds great!


Sadly this works better with my brother's name (Matt) - and he took it. Haha.



sambonee said:


> very heavy groove. I like it. who played the instruments with you? Congratulations. well done!


I played everything except the extra sauce on the bonus track (don't want to give away everything) - the drums are all garageband loops I tweaked. If there was an actual budget for this (or if my friend had an e-kit) I would have gotten some real drumming on it. But this is just for me, so I'm not spending serious cash on it.



player99 said:


> Nice work! Really good quality sound.


Many thanks.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Re: II and III: moody and atmospheric, nice recording. Could easily imagine these as part of a movie soundtrack. Well done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Justin,

I popped for the album and will have a good listen later today.

Congrats.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

That's awesome. Track 3 is my fave after a quick listen. Congrats!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blueshores_guy said:


> Could easily imagine these as part of a movie soundtrack.


...or for a documentary about the planets and/or deep space.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on the album. Will give it a listen tomorrow.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone! 

Did anyone see the blurb about the bonus track?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

cool bro!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I listened when you first posted but didn’t comment for some reason.... killer, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As a thank-you for many more sales than anticipated, I've released a secondary version of "II" featuring my friend from NYC, Siddu. You can hear more of his work with Semaphore and Gatherers (FFO: math-rock, post-hardcore)


SEMAPHORE

Ad Nauseam, I Drown, by Gatherers


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Managed only now to fully listen to your EP - i can say big congratulations - love it!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And purchased! Keep making music!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bigboki said:


> And purchased! Keep making music!


Thank you very much!


----------

